# Do you believe in spirits?



## jacks'thunder (Mar 25, 2014)

Just curious.






Hubby and I have just seen this movie and it got me thinking about spirits. Now I know for movies everything is hyped up to make people come and watch and spend $$$. I completely get that! It did trigger my imagination though! LOL!

But do you think a spirit can attach it self to a Person, place or thing?(that's obviously a ?? for you if you believe



) have you ever walked in to a place and it just felt "bad"? Or met a person that you could "feel" you need to stay away from? Now I'm not talking that old falling down house or that guy standing in the shadows with the trench coat on! LOL! Those are obvious, I'm thinking something a little more... I don't know .. not so obvious to the naked eye. LOL!

Now do you think that kind of stuff is just "good smarts" or something more?

I did ask hubby if he thought something bad could attach it self to an object or place or something like that and he said yeah absolutely... sometimes you can just feel it.

Have any of you ever experienced anything that you can talk about? I'd love to hear your story





*(ETA:* "Now this is not a religious debate in any way shape or form!")


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes, I do believe.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes, I am now a believer. I wasn't always but after the experiences that several of my co-workers and I had at work and to find out that things are still happening after we all left. lol We used to joke about calling the Ghost Hunter people but were afraid to talk to the store manager but after retiring I did call a local investigator and she assured me that what we saw was real. Of course, my hubby and family think I'm nuts. I never watched supernatural movies or read those books but now I can and do.


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 25, 2014)

I believe that our loved ones are so connected to us,or that someone was so connected to their life on earth that sometimes they linger. Sometimes they need to be told it is okay to go, we love them but there is so much more for them and they must move on. We cared for my aunt back from 98-2000, she had cancer. It was so hard to see her demise, I can clearly remember helping her from room to room with her portable oxygen tanks, she would have spots that were convenient for her to rest a moment, while resting, she would straighten the pictures and mirrors on the walls, but since she walked slumped over, she was actually slanting them rather than straightening them. This went on every day, I would go back and fix them after we completed her rounds.

She passed on New Years Eve of 2000, we looked at it as her gift to us, a much needed new start to a new year. For months the mirrors and pictures would somehow get tilted several times a week. My husband would see a large orb in the early morning while getting ready for work, he is not one to EVER buy into nonsense, but this deffinately rattled him a bit. He would just talk out loud and say "okay, we'll, I am going to get going now, you just do whatever it is you need to do...." and he would hurry out the door.

This continued until we very loudly and very blatantly told her "we love you, but you need to go on. We don't want you here anymore, there is so much more for you, please leave now!"

It finially stopped. So yes, I do believe sometimes there are those that linger.


----------



## amysue (Mar 25, 2014)

I believe. I grew up in an 1828 farm house in which many people were born and died in it. Some were buried in the basement. When we were kids my parents tried to deter us from talking about ghosts so as not to scare us but we knew we had them. We'd see three apparitions, a two year old girl who would peek through the bed rails at me at night, the six year-old boy who would rearrange toys and play with the dogs, and the aunt who died who used to hover over us while we slept. We researched the house records and genealogy of the owners and were able to find out who the people were and their stories. We called two paranormal research teams and conducted investigations. We got pictures and video while using emf meters and recording voices. I learned that the spirits feed off of our energy and electro magnetic fields to appear and make contact. I believe that the spirit world and our world run along seperate plains and every so often they interject. Einstein proved that you can bend time and energy is neither created nor destroyed so it makes sense that spirits can be seen.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 25, 2014)

I believe there can be negative or positive energy left after people live in a place. I know of an entire farm yard that as soon as I walked thro the gate I had a feeling of dread drop on me so strongly I actually had difficulty catching my breath. It didn't matter where I was on the property (not the acreage just the yard, barns and house) I wanted to weep. Turned out that a family who had lived there had been pretty dysfunctional. Dad beat the kids and wife, one of the kids committed suicide in the barn, the story of that family was just awful. In fairness tho, the couple that lived there seemed perfectly happy, completely oblivious to any 'bad vibes' at all. I have many stories of unusual happenings while I was growing up and something sinister seemed to follow my sister from home to home when she was first married. Her new born sons crib sheets were torn into strips (sheets were brand new and baby was less than a month old), her 3 year old spoke of red eyes and a voice whispering to her, it went on for years. So yes, I believe in spirits, I believe in good and evil and I believe sometimes ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes, I do.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes I sure do believe it. now no fair what movie? it sounds good.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 25, 2014)

I believe that it appointed for man to die once. That being said, I do believe that sometimes the spirit catches a delayed flight in leaving. I don't really understand it and as a silly teen-ager I know I delved to deeply into that sort of stuff. I am not comfortable with it today and don't like to watch any movies with that sort of stuff in them. Dr. David Jeremiah has just finished a series of sermons about angels. I already believed that angels are sent to take the spirit to heaven when the body dies. After listening to him I am thoroughly convinced. On the other hand, when the angel Lucifer was cast out he took one third of the angels with him. So it is eerie to think what inhabits this earth. The thing is, I am very grateful for guardian angels that I truly believe in amidst all the evil things that I do sense.

On a lighter note, there is this billboard beside a highway near us. It has a gorgeous little girl on it but her eyes creep me out. They look so evil they scare me. I called it to my husband's attention and he agrees. I have to make myself oblivious to that billboard. It is just plain freaky. I can't look. I won't look!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 26, 2014)

Debby - LB said:


> Yes I sure do believe it. now no fair what movie? it sounds good.


It was The Conjuring.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 26, 2014)

I believe too.


----------



## MiniNHF (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a couple instances, as weird as this may sound one was an animal's spirit.

When I was very little, and I dont recall to much my mom told me I had a habit of playing with angels. I would be in my room talking to someone and playing with them and my mom would ask who I was talking to or playing with and I would say the angel or angels. As far as I know our house that we lived in at the time wasnt haunted. It could have been a relative or just a random angel, I will never know.

I had a good amount of activity happen when my dad passed. First we had our alarm clocks which were set for the AM, like when we got up for work, go off religiously at 11:30am every day. Then my mom had a yoga ball in her room (my parents room where my dad passed) and it would randomly roll out of the corner in a almost perfect 1/2 circle and return back to its place; that happens a good amount of times. My dad was fun loving and a prankster I guess you can say so those things didnt surprise me lol And we were never startled or scared about them as most people would think we would be, maybe we subconciously knew it was him.

After my experience with an animal spirit I know now ANYTHING is possible. We had a 2yr old thoroughbred colt for some reason jump a fence at a stand still and in a lack of a better term gut himself as he twisted over; not sure if it was a nail as the fence broke or the post her came over. Not going into the further details, we eneded up having to put him down after many many gruling hours between waiting for the vet, determining if we could transport him and then if he would survive the surgery. He was one of the friendliest, loveable and well manner colts we had ever had that was just naturally born that way with little training.

I know my horse Max was dristraught over the loss of the colt and so was I, I actually didnt got out to the barn till 3 days later after they power washed the stall down and made it look like nothing had happened in there.

I remember I started wandering out to the barn to go take a ride on max and when I was half way there I heard a young horse whinny from the barn. Now our barn was a open pole barn so horses whinnies echoed so I knew exactly where the noise came from and I remember seeing max's head shoot up from his depressive state he was in and do his "old man whinny" as I have called it since he was 10 (lol) in the direction of the barn. When I reached the barn there was no horses in there like I assumed. I heard this whinny from the barn a good handful of times before it stopped happening. I dont know if the colts spirit was sticking around for my horse because of his depressive state or what but I will never forget it.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 26, 2014)

MiniNHF, thank you for sharing that......I've had several animal visits over the years (as well as visits and signs from family members and friends who've passed.) The are sometimes called ADC's (After Death Communication).

I've only had one animal who actually hung around after he died. It was our three-legged fellow, Gabriel, and he just wanted to let us know that he was happy, healthy, and had all four legs again. I could feel his joy that he could run free, but I also told him that he needed to go back to "the valley" and be with his friends. He did. Perhaps some day he'll give us an ADC. He had/has such a strong spirit, that I won't be surprised if he does.


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 26, 2014)

I absolutely believe. The Conjuring is about a demonic possession and the woman (psychic) Lorraine Warren is a real person who works with Ryan Buell of Paranormal State. Ryan's family is from my small town and I'm friends with his Aunt. I went and saw The Conjuring alone and couldn't sleep for three nights but probably because I know that this stuff does exist and it scares me.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 27, 2014)

I have felt both "good" and "bad".

Once visited my parents for a short visit between Army postings. They had just moved into a new rental home and had planned on staying for a while. I was fine walking into the house, but wasn't comfortable going over the threshold of the room they wanted me to stay in for the couple of days I was there. I did, but my skin crawled. When my hair "stood up" too, I picked up my single bag and moved to the LR couch. My parents weren't happy but accepted my choice. They hadn't felt that way in the house, up to that point. However, when I left, they did start having things happen - plates and bowls moved around in the dish drainer, the flower/candle centerpiece on the kitchen table moved and/or lighting automatically when they hadn't lit it. They had just looked into moving when they said they started seeing indentions on the bed in the spare room they'd offered me - like someone was sleeping there and hadn't smoothed out the bed after a nap...

Another time, we had an Army family next to us in our first home. She was a stay at home mom with a set of twins and a 3rd child, with a set of twins on the way. Everytime I visited, there was a "nice", happy feeling to the home - that I felt as soon as I crossed from our property into their yard. A feeling of contentment, acceptance. I enjoyed visiting her - even just for a couple of minutes over a cup of coffee at odd times of the day when our children were napping. I had my two daughters and also had one on the way. We moved after two years and they had been transferred when I came back by to see the old neighborhood. But as I slowed down past those two homes, the minute I was in front of that house - I felt that feeling of contentment all over again. The current owners weren't home, but I stopped for a minute and checked my tires. I was feeling happy and relaxed as I left to continue on with my own life. I haven't had the chance to go back down that way - though it's only 50 miles away....

My sister makes her living by studying/practicing the Tarot and Numerology/Astrology. It's fascinating but also a bit un-nerving. I was recently asked if she was any good - and all I could say was she seemed to have made accurate predictions, but you can also change &/or affect your outcome - both for the better and for the worse, sooooo... who's to say?

Mom has gone on to become VERY sensitive since leaving that house. She often speaks of spirits and will partake in rituals to "help" for good outcomes. (burning colored candles as a prayer is said - different colors stand for different things; I don't really remember the colors right now). Have another friend that believes in Pagan rites/good witches and in helping oneself with proper prayers and offerings. She maintains a basic, "healthy or good" alter - I relate it more to good weather and happy times. But then I wonder about our current weather and what happened?? LOL.

Me - sometimes I think I'm sensitive, too. But instead of relying on it, I've learned to watch for body language and posturing. The two seem to work well together, but it still is not perfect as I've gotten into some bad situations/relations anyway...


----------



## sundancer (Mar 27, 2014)

I DO believe. Most definitely.

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## MiniNHF (Mar 27, 2014)

Miniv said:


> MiniNHF, thank you for sharing that......I've had several animal visits over the years (as well as visits and signs from family members and friends who've passed.) The are sometimes called ADC's (After Death Communication).
> 
> I've only had one animal who actually hung around after he died. It was our three-legged fellow, Gabriel, and he just wanted to let us know that he was happy, healthy, and had all four legs again. I could feel his joy that he could run free, but I also told him that he needed to go back to "the valley" and be with his friends. He did. Perhaps some day he'll give us an ADC. He had/has such a strong spirit, that I won't be surprised if he does.


I got into using an animal communicator about 2 years ago because after reading the book "Angel Horses", and read about someone who started communicating with horses I felt complelled to do it with my horse max; i actually fought doing it for week and I finally gave in. When you find the right honest person who can communicate with an animal the experience is amazing. Funny thing was my dad actually came through the communication (she had no idea my dad passed) and he said "he would take max over the rainbow bridge when it was time, heck he will ride him". It made me cry and laugh, because that is exactly something my dad would say.

I also used another communicator to help me in the right direction when max had that bad episode late last year of just collapsing in the field. Everyone thought it was his heart and he was done. But she assured me he wasnt going any where and he kept saying his heart was fine. Which in after having another vet come out to look at him it was in fact not his heart but his spine and he is 100% better and now and gaining his weight back, slowly, but its coming back.


----------



## REO (Mar 27, 2014)

YES I do! I'd wear out my typing finger telling you stuff LOL


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 28, 2014)

REO, give us a taste of what has happened to you. I did that as I could have said so much more on my post. In my case shoe boxes were on the floor when no one had moved them, hanging apparel flew back and forth in the air where they were hanging and the arms on clothing racks would clang against each other. That and 3 of us saw a large black orb floating above the floor. Now when I go in that department in the store, all I see is a dark cave that I don't want to enter.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Mar 28, 2014)

I believe also...always have. The most recent thing I can think of that happened for me was after my grandma died. The weekend before she died, we had gone to her retirement home for a family BBQ the facility put on for its residents. We had a great visit with her. She liked her wine and even though she really wasn't "supposed" to have it, she wanted some anyways (she was 97...so she could have whatever she wanted as far as we were concerned). She was always trying to get my sister and I to drink with her and while my sister likes wine, I am not a fan at all, and the wine being served that day was especially yucky for me. But she would laugh as she would try and convince me to try it and I would politely decline! LOL That Thursday, she had a massive stroke sometime early that morning. So of course all of her kids when to the facility and my sister and I also went. Everyone told us that she did not recognize that anyone was there, but when my sister and I walked in and stood in front of her, we knew she knew we were there. There was a glimmer of recognition that both of us saw. A couple of hours after we got there, she had another stroke and died. My mom, sister and I were all there with her when she passed. My sister and I stayed with my mom that night and for most of the next day. But Friday night I was woken up from a dead sleep with that hideous taste of wine...so I know that was her



I told my mom and sister about it (they also had their own experiences), and they said "well, she was always trying to get you to drink with her"


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 28, 2014)

I believe too. Usually I feel the BAD spots. As I'm a naturally more empathetic person, the bad guys seem to find it easier to bother me.

When I was with the pro dog handler, we shared a house with the other apprentices. I couldn't work in the corner where the stove was. I always felt like something was going to jump out and grab me!! I'd see arms reaching toward me out of the corner of my eye. I was the only one who ALWAYS tripped when carrying hot pots from the stove to the counter. One evening I thought the brick wall was toppling over on me. When I finally convinced the kennel manager to call the trainer (he lived off-site) to come check it for foundation problems, he had a good chuckle. He explained that local rumors said that the owner previous to the one he'd purchased the place from caught his wife cheating. He'd bricked her up into a closet that used to be in that corner. She was found after several days when other people in her life (including her lover) didn't hear from her and sent the police to check on her. My trainer said he didn't care about the rumors, he got a great deal. I didn't do any more cooking on that stove for the last 18 months I was there.

I've had a few other things similar..and bad...in various places. Usually in homes that had a history of housing violent and dysfunctional families.

The only fun spirit was in Elk City, Idaho. My friend Gertrude took us to the local bed and breakfast to meet her "friend". We sat down to lunch and Gertrude called out "well, do you like this one?" I just about fell off my chair when a lace place at floated from the sideboard to settle in front of me! Gertrude grabbed my forearm and hissed "don't move!" The place at was followed by a teacup and saucer. Gertrude cackled and chortled at my shocked expression. I accused her of setting up a trick, but I sure couldn't figure it out. Her response was that she'd had one best woman friend in her life, and that lady had owned this homestead. She'd always told Gertrude she was going to come back and haunt the homestead, being unpleasant to folks she didn't like and pleasant to the ones she did. Gertrude laughed it off, since she was a very straightforward, tough lady. After her friend died, Gertrude took a couple trips to the place with the realtor was showing it. Elk antlers displayed on the walls fell off, just missing prospective buyers. Once a tea kettle flew off a (cold) wood stove and hit a man in the knee. Gertrude told the realtor "my friend always said she'd let me know when she liked them." The person who finally bought the place was shown approval by receiving a gift of kindling wood that do floated in from the back door. There were stories about town that the lady who turned it into a bed and breakfast often found new artwork moved from one wall or another, or fresh flowers in vases where she hadn't put them. She took it in stride. When Gertrude needed a companion (my reason for being interviewed there) she'd take applicants she liked over to her friend for the final OK. Inn owner told me the last interview ended with a cup of sweet tea dumped on applicant's head.

I never knew if all this was true, since Gertrude was the type that could be a bit devious. Once when she was selling a pack/trail horse, buyer asked if you could shoot from the horse. She responded yes. Buyer took horse out for a test ride. About 10 minutes later we hear a shot, then horse returned riderless. When the rider finally hobbled back and thought he'd shout at Gertrude and call her a liar, well, she got right up to him and set him straight. "You asked if you could shoot from this horse....and you did. You didn't ask me if he'd stand." Knowing that about her is why I wondered if she'd set up the B and B thing to pull my leg. I'll find out for sure if I ever get back out there. Gertrude said she'd visit me after she passed, dressed only in her monkey skin jacket so I'd know for sure that it was her.

(For inquiring minds, a monkey skin jacket is what well-off, fashionable young ladies out west wore during the 1920's. Monkey skin jackets were even sold with an ivory comb to keep the long fur from knotting)


----------



## horsefeather (Mar 28, 2014)

No question, I believe.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 29, 2014)

love reading all the experiences you guys have had!


----------



## djskid (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm a believer too! I've had many different experiences with both humans and animals! I sometimes wake up during the night to feel my cat sleeping all snuggled up at the back of my legs, which isn't unusual except that she died about 10 years ago! One night when I was in highschool I woke up at 2:15am and saw my grampa's cousin standing in the hallway outside my bedroom waving. I told my parents about it in the morning and we all laughed about my dream. Later at school, his grandson came and told me that his grampa had died that morning around .....2:15 am!! He had spent a lot of time at our house with my grampa and I guess he wanted to say his goodbyes!


----------



## Miniv (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm enjoying this thread very much. And like Robin O. - have too many experiences to list, both with humans and animals.

Something tells me that if we all put our experiences together, we could write a great book of short stories!


----------



## Marty (Mar 30, 2014)

Not anymore.

For the past few years I have had more things happen to me you wouldn't believe it. Problem is, its only happened to me and not to my son Dan or my husband. No one could see what I saw or hear what I heard or know what I knew. Things got way out of hand and I had to come up with logical explanations for everything to save my sanity and I did. I really think I convinced myself that all these signs and things that happened were really something that I somehow had asked for or dreamed of but in reality, they were not. I think it was just wishful thinking on my part and nothing else. I no longer will buy into anything like that any longer. I can't.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 30, 2014)

I love to read all these stories / experiences. It's very interesting. Thank you all for sharing!


----------

